# Για όσους χωρίζουν τον κόσμο σε «Εμάς και Αυτούς» (Του Πρίμο Λέβι)



## nickel (Oct 30, 2014)

*Για όσους χωρίζουν τον κόσμο σε «Εμάς και Αυτούς»*

Αναδημοσίευση από την Athens Voice

ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΚΑΡΚΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Το 1986 ο μεγάλος ιταλοεβραίος συγγραφέας και ποιητής Πρίμο Λέβι παραχώρησε συνέντευξη στο αμερικανικό περιοδικό The New Republic. Ο Πρίμο Λέβι ήταν ένας από τους λίγους επιζώντες των ναζιστικών στρατοπέδων συγκέντρωσης, συγκεκριμένα του Άουσβιτς. To 1947 εξέδωσε το βιβλίο _Εάν Αυτό Είναι ο Άνθρωπος_, μια συγκλονιστική (εάν οι λέξεις έχουν ακόμη κάποιο νόημα) καταγραφή της ζωής και του θανάτου εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων, πρωτίστως Εβραίων αλλά και μελών πολλών άλλων εθνών και φυλών, που μαρτύρησαν στα χέρια των ναζί και των συνεργατών τους στα εκατοντάδες στρατόπεδα θανάτου ανά την Ευρώπη. Στη συνέχεια ο Πρίμο Λέβι εξέδωσε και άλλα βιβλία σχετικά με το Ολοκαύτωμα, όπως την _Ανακωχή_ το 1963. Στη συνέντευξη που παραχώρησε στο _The New Republic_ απαντάει στα ερωτήματα που δέχτηκε σχετικά με τα δύο πρώτα βιβλία του. Υποφέροντας από κατάθλιψη, ο Πρίμο Λέβι αυτοκτόνησε το 1987. Ο Έλι Βίζελ, επίσης συγγραφέας και επιζών του Ολοκαυτώματος, είπε ότι ο «Πρίμο Λέβι πέθανε στο Άουσβιτς σαράντα χρόνια νωρίτερα». Το παρόν κείμενο απευθύνεται στους σχεδόν μισό εκατομμύριο Έλληνες που ψηφίζουν τη ναζιστική Χρυσή Αυγή και σε όσους σκέφτονται να την ψηφίσουν. Απευθύνεται ακόμη σε όλους όσοι επιμένουν να χωρίζουν τον κόσμο σε «Εμάς και Αυτούς» και τη βία σε καλή και σε κακή. Δηλαδή σε όσους είναι κατ' ουσίαν μισαλλόδοξοι. Όπως θα τους ήθελε ο Χίτλερ και οι επίγονοί του.


«Ενόσω ήμουν στο στρατόπεδο η ανάγκη να διηγηθώ την ιστορία ήταν τόσο ισχυρή ώστε άρχισα να καταγράφω τις εμπειρίες μου εκεί, επιτόπου, σ' εκείνο το γερμανικό εργαστήριο το γεμάτο παγωνιά, πόλεμο και άγρυπνα μάτια, παρόλο που γνώριζα ότι σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα κατάφερνα να φυλάξω αυτές τις πρόχειρες σημειώσεις. Μόλις επέστρεψα στην Ιταλία, ένιωσα την ανάγκη να γράψω, και μέσα σε λίγους μήνες έγραψα το Εάν Αυτό Είναι ο Άνθρωπος. Περίπου 15 χρόνια αργότερα έγραψα την Ανακωχή, η οποία αποτελεί φυσική συνέχεια του μεγαλύτερου αδελφού της. Δέχτηκα πολλές ερωτήσεις σχετικά με αυτά τα βιβλία, στις οποίες θα προσπαθήσω ν' απαντήσω εδώ.

*Στα βιβλία σας δεν υπάρχει καμία εκδήλωση μίσους προς τους Γερμανούς, ούτε η επιθυμία για εκδίκηση. Τους συγχωρέσατε;*

Θεωρώ ότι το μίσος είναι κτηνώδες και ωμό και προτιμώ οι πράξεις και οι σκέψεις μου να είναι, στο μέτρο του δυνατού, προϊόν της λογικής. Πολύ λιγότερο αποδέχομαι το μίσος που κατευθύνεται συλλογικά εναντίον μιας εθνοτικής ομάδας, για παράδειγμα εναντίον όλων των Γερμανών. Αν το αποδεχόμουν, θα αισθανόμουν ότι ακολουθώ τα διδάγματα του ναζισμού, ο οποίος βασίστηκε ακριβώς στο εθνοτικό και φυλετικό μίσος. Οφείλω να παραδεχτώ ότι αν είχα μπροστά μου έναν από τους παλιούς βασανιστές μου, συγκεκριμένα γνωστά πρόσωπα, συγκεκριμένα παλιά ψέματα, θα έμπαινα στον πειρασμό να μισήσω και μάλιστα με βία. Όμως, ακριβώς επειδή δεν είμαι φασίστας ή ναζί, αρνούμαι να ενδώσω σ' αυτόν τον πειρασμό.

Πιστεύω ότι η λογική και η συζήτηση είναι τα υπέρτατα εργαλεία της προόδου. Συνεπώς, περιγράφοντας τον τραγικό κόσμο του Άουσβιτς, χρησιμοποίησα εσκεμμένα την ήρεμη και νηφάλια γλώσσα του μάρτυρα, όχι τον θρηνητικό τόνο του θύματος ή τη θυμωμένη φωνή κάποιου που αναζητάει εκδίκηση. Σκέφτηκα ότι η μαρτυρία μου θα ήταν πιο αξιόπιστη και χρήσιμη όσο πιο αντικειμενική φαίνεται, όσο λιγότερο αισθηματική ακούγεται. Μόνο με αυτόν τον τρόπο φέρνει ένας μάρτυρας εις πέρας το καθήκον του, το οποίο είναι να προετοιμάσει το έδαφος για τον δικαστή. Δικαστές είναι οι αναγνώστες μου.

Παρ' όλα αυτά, δεν θα ήθελα να θεωρηθεί, λανθασμένα, γενικευμένη συγχώρεση η απόφαση μου να αποφύγω τη διατύπωση κατηγορηματικής κρίσης. Όχι, δεν έχω συγχωρέσει τους φταίχτες, ούτε είμαι πρόθυμος να συγχωρέσω έστω και έναν τους, παρά μόνο αν έχει δείξει (με πράξεις, όχι με λόγια, και όχι πολύ καιρό μετά) ότι έχει συνειδητοποιήσει τα εγκλήματα και τα λάθη, και είναι αποφασισμένος να τα καταδικάσει, να τα ξεριζώσει από τη συνείδησή του και από τη συνείδηση των άλλων. Γιατί ένας εχθρός που βλέπει πού έκανε λάθος, παύει να είναι εχθρός.

*Γνώριζαν οι Γερμανοί τί συνέβαινε;*

Πώς είναι δυνατόν να έχουν εξοντωθεί εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι στην καρδιά της Ευρώπης χωρίς να το γνωρίζει κανείς;

Ο κόσμος στον οποίο ζούμε σήμερα εμείς οι Δυτικοί έχει μεγάλα ελαττώματα και κινδύνους. Αν όμως συγκριθεί με τις χώρες και τις εποχές κατά τις οποίες είχε καταπνιγεί η δημοκρατία έχει ένα τεράστιο πλεονέκτημα: όλοι μπορούν να γνωρίζουν τα πάντα για οτιδήποτε. Σήμερα η πληροφορία αποτελεί την «τέταρτη εξουσία». Αυτό δεν συμβαίνει σ' ένα ολοκληρωτικό καθεστώς. Εκεί υπάρχει μόνο μία Αλήθεια, διακηρυγμένη από τα πάνω. Οι εφημερίδες είναι όλες ίδιες, όλες επαναλαμβάνουν την ίδια αλήθεια. Η προπαγάνδα θεωρείται πληροφόρηση. Είναι σαφές ότι υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες είναι δυνατό (αν και όχι πάντα εύκολο: ποτέ δεν είναι αρκετά εύκολο να πλήξεις βαθιά την ανθρώπινη φύση) να διαγράψει κανείς μεγάλο μέρος της πραγματικότητας.

Και όμως, δεν ήταν δυνατό να κρύψει κανείς από τον γερμανικό λαό την ύπαρξη του τεραστίου δικτύου των στρατοπέδων συγκέντρωσης. Επιπλέον (από τη σκοπιά των ναζί) δεν ήταν καν επιθυμητό. Η δημιουργία και η συντήρηση ατμόσφαιρας απροσδιόριστου τρόμου στη χώρα ήταν ένας από τους στόχους του ναζισμού. Εξίσου σημαντικό ήταν να γνωρίζουν οι άνθρωποι ότι η εναντίωση στον Χίτλερ ήταν εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνη. Στην πραγματικότητα, εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες Γερμανοί φυλακίστηκαν στα στρατόπεδα από τους πρώτους κιόλας μήνες του ναζισμού: κομμουνιστές, σοσιαλδημοκράτες, φιλελεύθεροι, προτεστάντες, καθολικοί. Ολόκληρη η χώρα το γνώριζε. Ήξερε ότι κόσμος υπέφερε και πέθαινε στα στρατόπεδα.

Είναι αλήθεια ότι η μεγάλη μάζα των Γερμανών δεν γνώριζε τις πιο φρικτές λεπτομέρειες όσων έγιναν αργότερα στα στρατόπεδα: τη μεθοδική βιομηχανοποιημένη εξόντωση εκατομμυρίων ανθρώπων στους θαλάμους αερίων, τα κρεματόρια, την άθλια καταλήστευση των πτωμάτων- όλ' αυτά δεν υπήρχε η πρόθεση να γίνουν γνωστά, και στην πραγματικότητα λίγοι τα γνώριζαν, μέχρι το τέλος του πολέμου. Μεταξύ των άλλων προφυλάξεων που λαμβάνονταν ώστε να κρατηθούν μυστικά, στην επίσημη γλώσσα χρησιμοποιούνταν αποκλειστικά προσεκτικοί και κυνικοί ευφημισμοί: δεν έγραφαν «εξόντωση», αλλά «τελική λύση», όχι «εκτοπισμός» αλλά «μεταφορά», όχι «θανάτωση μέσω αερίου» αλλά «ειδική μεταχείριση». Δικαιολογημένα ο Χίτλερ φοβόταν ότι αν αποκαλύπτονταν τα φρικιαστικά νέα, θα υπονομευόταν η τυφλή πίστη της χώρας σε αυτόν, όπως και το ηθικό του στρατεύματος.

Και όμως, οι περισσότεροι Γερμανοί είχαν πρόσβαση σε διάφορες πηγές πληροφόρησης. Η γνώση και η διάσωσή της ήταν ένας από τους τρόπους για να τηρήσει κανείς αποστάσεις από το ναζισμό. Όμως οι περισσότεροι Γερμανοί δεν γνώριζαν επειδή δεν ήθελαν να γνωρίζουν. Γιατί, όντως, ήθελαν να μη γνωρίζουν. Ασφαλώς είναι αλήθεια ότι ο γερμανικός λαός, ως σύνολο, δεν προσπάθησε καν ν' αντισταθεί. Στη Γερμανία του Χίτλερ ήταν διαδεδομένος ένας συγκεκριμένος κώδικας- όσοι γνώριζαν δεν μιλούσαν. Όσοι δε γνώριζαν δεν ρωτούσαν. Όσοι ρωτούσαν δεν έπαιρναν απάντηση. Κλείνοντας το στόμα, τα μάτια και τ' αυτιά του ο μέσος γερμανός πολίτης κατασκεύαζε την αυταπάτη ότι δεν γνωρίζει, συνεπώς δεν είναι συνεργός σε όσα συνέβαιναν μπροστά στην ίδια του την πόρτα.

*Υπήρξαν κρατούμενοι που απέδρασαν από τα στρατόπεδα; Πώς εξηγείται το γεγονός ότι δεν έγιναν μεγάλες εξεγέρσεις;*

Οι ερωτήσεις αυτές συγκαταλέγονται σε όσες μου απευθύνονται πιο συχνά. Συνεπώς πρέπει να πηγάζουν από κάποια ιδιαίτερα σημαντική περιέργεια ή ανάγκη. Η ερμηνεία μου είναι αισιόδοξη: σήμερα οι νέοι αισθάνονται ότι η ελευθερία είναι προνόμιο χωρίς το οποίο δεν μπορεί κάποιος να ζήσει, ασχέτως των συνεπειών. Συνεπώς, γι' αυτούς η ιδέα της φυλακής συνδέεται αμέσως με την ιδέα της απόδρασης ή της εξέγερσης. Η γενική ιδέα της απόδρασης ως ηθικής υποχρέωσης ενισχύεται διαρκώς από τη ρομαντική λογοτεχνία, την εκλαϊκευμένη λογοτεχνία και το σινεμά, όπου ο ήρωας, έχοντας φυλακιστεί άδικα (ή ακόμη και δίκαια), προσπαθεί πάντοτε ν' αποδράσει, ακόμη και στις πιο δύσκολες συνθήκες- και η προσπάθεια του κατά κανόνα στέφεται από επιτυχία. Ίσως να είναι καλό που οι άνθρωποι νιώθουν πως η κατάσταση του φυλακισμένου, η κατάσταση της στέρησης της ελευθερίας, είναι απαράδεκτη, αφύσικη, σαν μια ασθένεια που πρέπει να θεραπευτεί μέσω της απόδρασης ή της εξέγερσης.

Δυστυχώς, αυτή η εικόνα μοιάζει ελάχιστα με την πραγματικότητα των στρατοπέδων συγκέντρωσης. Μόνο λίγες εκατοντάδες κρατούμενοι προσπάθησαν ν' αποδράσουν από το Άουσβιτς για παράδειγμα. Απ' αυτούς ελάχιστοι τα κατάφεραν. Η απόδραση ήταν δύσκολη και εξαιρετικά επικίνδυνη. Οι κρατούμενοι ήταν εξασθενημένοι, χώρια που το ηθικό τους ήταν σπασμένο, από την πείνα και την κακομεταχείριση. Τα κεφάλια τους ήταν ξυρισμένα, αναγνωρίζονταν αμέσως από τη στολή τους, και με τα ξύλινα τσόκαρα που φορούσαν ήταν αδύνατο να περπατήσουν γρήγορα και αθόρυβα. Δεν είχαν καθόλου χρήματα και γενικά δεν μιλούσαν πολωνικά, την τοπική γλώσσα, ούτε είχαν συνδέσμους στην περιοχή, που τους ήταν άγνωστη. Επιπλέον, οι Γερμανοί προχωρούσαν σε άγρια αντίποινα ώστε ν' αποθαρρύνουν απόπειρες απόδρασης. Οποιονδήποτε έπιαναν να προσπαθεί ν' αποδράσει τον κρεμούσαν δημοσίως (συχνά αφού τον είχαν βασανίσει άγρια) στην πλατεία όπου γίνονταν οι αναφορές. Όταν γινόταν αντιληπτή μία απόδραση, οι φίλοι του φυγά θεωρούνταν συνεργοί και αφήνονταν να πεθάνουν από την πείνα. Όλοι οι υπόλοιποι κρατούμενοι εξαναγκάζονταν να παραμείνουν όρθιοι επί 24 ώρες. Ορισμένες φορές οι γονείς του «ενόχου» συλλαμβάνονταν και εκτοπίζονταν σε στρατόπεδα.

Οι φύλακες των SS που σκότωναν έναν κρατούμενο κατά τη διάρκεια της απόδρασής του, ανταμείβονταν με ειδικές άδειες. Συνεπώς, συχνά ένας φύλακας SS άνοιγε πυρ εναντίον κρατουμένων που δεν είχαν καμία πρόθεση να δραπετεύσουν, μόνο και μόνο για να πάρει άδεια. Έτσι αυξήθηκε τεχνητά ο επίσημος αριθμός των προσπαθειών απόδρασης που καταγράφεται στα στατιστικά στοιχεία. Όπως είπα ο πραγματικός αριθμός αποδράσεων ήταν πολύ μικρός και αυτές έγιναν σχεδόν αποκλειστικά από μικρό αριθμό «Αρείων» (δηλαδή μη Εβραίων) πολωνών κρατουμένων που ζούσαν κοντά στο στρατόπεδο και συνεπώς είχαν σαφή στόχο και τη βεβαιότητα ότι θα τους προφύλασσε ο (σ.σ. τοπικός) πληθυσμός. Παρόμοια κατάσταση επικρατούσε και στα υπόλοιπα στρατόπεδα.

Όσον αφορά την απουσία εξεγέρσεων, η ιστορία είναι κάπως διαφορετική. Πρώτον, πρέπει να θυμόμαστε ότι έχουν επιβεβαιωθεί τελεσίδικα εξεγέρσεις σε συγκεκριμένα στρατόπεδα: Τρεμπλίνκα, Σόμπιμπορ, ακόμη και στο Μπίρκεναου, το οποίο ήταν ένα από τα βοηθητικά στρατόπεδα του Άουσβιτς. Δεν συμμετείχαν πολλοί κρατούμενοι. Όπως και στην εξέγερση του Γκέτο της Βαρσοβίας, μάλλον αποτελούσαν παραδείγματα εξαιρετικής ηθικής δύναμης. Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις οι εξεγέρσεις οργανώθηκαν και έγιναν κυρίως από κρατουμένους που κατά κάποιο τρόπο είχαν προνόμια, και συνεπώς ήταν σε καλύτερη φυσική και πνευματική κατάσταση από τον μέσο κρατούμενο στρατοπέδου. Αυτό δεν πρέπει να προκαλεί έκπληξη: μόνο με την πρώτη ματιά φαίνεται παράδοξο ότι οι άνθρωποι που εξεγέρθηκαν ήταν όσοι υπέφεραν λιγότερο. Ακόμη και έξω από τα στρατόπεδα, σπάνια ξεσηκώνονται οι καταπιεσμένοι. Οι άνθρωποι που φοράνε κουρέλια δεν εξεγείρονται.

Στα στρατόπεδα για πολιτικούς κρατουμένους ή όπου οι πολιτικοί κρατούμενοι αποτελούσαν την πλειονότητα, δεν ήταν ασυνήθιστες οι συνωμοσίες και συχνά είχαν αποτέλεσμα τη διοργάνωση αρκετά αποτελεσματικών αμυντικών δραστηριοτήτων, αντί για ανοιχτές εξεγέρσεις. Ανάλογα με το στρατόπεδο και την εποχή, οι κρατούμενοι πέτυχαν, για παράδειγμα, να εκβιάζουν ή να διαφθείρουν τα SS περιορίζοντας έτσι την αυθαίρετη εξουσία τους, να σαμποτάρουν τη γερμανική πολεμική βιομηχανία, να διοργανώνουν αποδράσεις, να επικοινωνούν μέσω ασυρμάτου με τους Συμμάχους και να τους ενημερώνουν για τις φρικτές συνθήκες των στρατοπέδων, να βελτιώνουν την περίθαλψη των αρρώστων, ν' αντικαθιστούν τους γιατρούς των SS με γιατρούς κρατουμένους, να επηρεάζουν την επιλογή (σ.σ. κρατουμένων), στέλνοντας στο θάνατο ρουφιάνους και προδότες και σώζοντας κρατούμενους των οποίων η επιβίωση ήταν ιδιαίτερα σημαντική, να προετοιμάζουν, ακόμη και στρατιωτικά, την αντίσταση στην περίπτωση που οι ναζί αποφάσιζαν να καταστρέψουν τα στρατόπεδα (σ.σ. μαζί και τους κρατούμενους) καθώς πλησίαζε το Μέτωπο (όπως και πράγματι έκαναν).

Στα στρατόπεδα όπου οι Εβραίοι ήταν πλειονότητα, όπως στο Άουσβιτς, η ενεργητική ή παθητική άμυνα ήταν ιδιαίτερα δύσκολη. Οι περισσότεροι κρατούμενοι δεν διέθεταν κανενός είδους οργανωτική ή στρατιωτική πείρα. Προέρχονταν από κάθε χώρα της Ευρώπης και μιλούσαν διαφορετική γλώσσα. Είχαν περάσει μεγάλες πείνες και ήταν περισσότερο αδύναμοι και εξασθενημένοι από τους υπόλοιπους. Συχνά είχαν περάσει μεγάλες περιόδους ασιτίας, διώξεων και εξευτελισμών στα γκέτο. Η διάρκεια της παραμονής τους στα στρατόπεδα ήταν τραγικά σύντομη. Κοντολογίς, η σύνθεση του πληθυσμού άλλαζε διαρκώς καθώς αποδεκατιζόταν ακατάπαυστα και ανανεωνόταν από τις ατελείωτες νέες αφίξεις.

Ίσως ν' αναρωτιέστε γιατί δεν εξεγείρονταν οι κρατούμενοι που μόλις είχαν κατέβει από τα τρένα όσο περίμεναν επί ώρες (μερικές φορές επί ημέρες!) ώσπου να μπουν στους θαλάμους αερίων. Πρέπει να προσθέσω ότι οι Γερμανοί είχαν τελειοποιήσει ένα διαβολικά έξυπνο και αποδοτικό σύστημα συλλογικού θανάτου. Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις οι νεοαφιχθέντες δε γνώριζαν τί τους περίμενε. Τους υποδέχονταν με ψυχρή αποτελεσματικότητα αλλά χωρίς κτηνωδία και τους καλούσαν να γδυθούν για το «ντους». Ορισμένες φορές τούς έδιναν σαπούνια και πετσέτες και τους υπόσχονταν καφέ μετά το ντους. Οι θάλαμοι αερίων έμοιαζαν με λουτρά, είχαν σωληνώσεις, βρύσες, αποδυτήρια, κρεμάστρες για τα ρούχα, πάγκους κτλ. Αν οι κρατούμενοι έδειχναν το παραμικρό σημάδι πως ήξεραν ή υποψιάζονταν ποια θα ήταν η μοίρα τους, οι SS και οι συνεργάτες τους τους αιφνιδίαζαν χρησιμοποιώντας εξαιρετική κτηνωδία, φωνάζοντας, απειλώντας, κλοτσώντας, πυροβολώντας, αφήνοντας ελεύθερα τα σκυλιά τους που ήταν εκπαιδευμένα να κομματιάζουν ανθρώπους. Και όλ' αυτά εναντίον ανθρώπων που ήταν αποσυντονισμένοι, απελπισμένοι και εξασθενημένοι από το ταξίδι διάρκειας πέντε ή δέκα ημερών σε σφραγισμένα βαγόνια τρένου.

Συνεπώς η άποψη που έχει εκφραστεί μερικές φορές, ότι η δειλία απέτρεψε τους Εβραίους από το να εξεγερθούν, είναι παράλογη και προσβλητική. Αρκεί να θυμηθεί κανείς ότι οι θάλαμοι αερίων στο Άουσβιτς δοκιμάστηκαν σε ομάδα 300 ρώσων αιχμαλώτων πολέμου- που ήταν νεαροί, με στρατιωτική εκπαίδευση και πολιτική παιδεία και δεν τους βάραινε η παρουσία γυναικών και παιδιών. Και όμως, ακόμη και αυτοί δεν εξεγέρθηκαν.

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω μία τελευταία σκέψη. Η βαθιά ριζωμένη ιδέα ότι κανείς δεν πρέπει να υποκύπτει στην καταπίεση, αλλά αντιθέτως ν' αντιστέκεται, δεν ήταν διαδεδομένη στη φασιστική Ευρώπη, και ήταν ιδιαίτερα ασθενής στην Ιταλία. Αποτελούσε κληρονομιά ενός κλειστού κύκλου πολιτικά ενεργών ανθρώπων. Ο φασισμός και ο ναζισμός, όμως, είχε απομονώσει, εκτοπίσει, τρομοκρατήσει ή είχε καταστρέψει αυτούς τους ανθρώπους. Δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάτε ότι τα πρώτα θύματα των γερμανικών στρατοπέδων, κατά εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες, ήταν τα στελέχη των αντιναζιστικών πολιτικών κομμάτων. Χωρίς τη δική τους συνεισφορά, η λαϊκή θέληση για αντίσταση ξαναεμφανίστηκε μόνο πολύ αργότερα.

*Επιστρέψατε στο Άουσβιτς μετά την απελευθέρωση;*

Επέστρεψα στο Άουσβιτς δύο φορές, το 1965 και το 1982. Δεν αισθάνθηκα κάτι ιδιαίτερο όταν επισκέφτηκα το κεντρικό στρατόπεδο του συμπλέγματος του Άουσβιτς, το οποίο αποτελούνταν από περίπου 40 στρατόπεδα. Η πολωνική κυβέρνηση το είχε μετατρέψει σε ένα είδος εθνικού μνημείου. Τα παραπήγματα είχαν καθαριστεί και βαφτεί, και είχαν φυτευτεί δέντρα και λουλούδια. Υπάρχει ένα μουσείο όπου εκτίθενται οικτρά κειμήλια- τόνοι ανθρώπινων μαλλιών, εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες γυαλιά οράσεως, χτένες, πινέλα ξυρίσματος, κούκλες, παιδικά παπούτσια- αλλά εξακολουθεί να παραμένει, παντοτινά, ένα μουσείο, κάτι στατικό, αναδιευθετημένο, σκηνοθετημένο. Σε μένα ολόκληρο το στρατόπεδο θύμιζε μουσείο. Όσο για το δικό μου στρατόπεδο, ονόματι Μόνοβιτς, περίπου εφτά χιλιόμετρα στ' ανατολικά του Άουσβιτς, αυτό δεν υπάρχει πια. Το εργοστάσιο ελαστικών στο οποίο ανήκε, βρίσκεται πλέον σε πολωνικά χέρια, έχει δε επεκταθεί τόσο πολύ ώστε καταλαμβάνει ολόκληρη την περιοχή.

Αντιθέτως, ένιωσα βίαιο θυμό όταν μπήκα στο στρατόπεδο του Μπίρκεναου, που δεν το είχα δει ποτέ ως κρατούμενος. Εδώ τίποτα δεν έχει αλλάξει. Υπήρχε λάσπη, και εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει, ή αποπνικτική σκόνη το καλοκαίρι. Τα μπλοκ των παραπηγμάτων (όσα δεν κάηκαν όταν ο πόλεμος πέρασε από αυτή την περιοχή) παρέμειναν όπως ήταν- χαμηλά, βρόμικα, με ξεχαρβαλωμένους ξύλινους τοίχους και πατώματα από πατημένο χώμα. Δεν υπάρχουν κουκέτες, απλώς γυμνές σανίδες μέχρι την οροφή. Εδώ τίποτε δεν εξωραΐστηκε. Ήμουν μαζί με μια φίλη μου, την Τζουλιάνι Τεντέσκι, που επέζησε από το Μπίρκεναου. Μού είπε ότι σε κάθε τάβλα, διαστάσεων 1,80 επί δύο μέτρα, κοιμόντουσαν μέχρι και εννιά γυναίκες. Μού έδειξε ότι από το μικρό παράθυρο μπορούσες να δεις τα ερείπια του κρεματορίου. Εκείνη την εποχή έβλεπε κανείς τις φλόγες να βγαίνουν από την καμινάδα. Είχε ρωτήσει τις μεγαλύτερες γυναίκες: «Τί είναι αυτή η φωτιά» και εκείνες είχαν απαντήσει: «Εμείς είμαστε εμείς που καιγόμαστε».

Καθένας από εμάς τους επιζώντες, όταν έρχεται αντιμέτωπος με την υποβλητική δύναμη αυτών των τόπων, συμπεριφέρεται με διαφορετικό τρόπο, αλλά είναι δυνατό να προσδιοριστούν δύο τυπικές κατηγορίες. Όσοι αρνούνται να επιστρέψουν, ή ακόμη και να συζητήσουν το θέμα, ανήκουν στην πρώτη κατηγορία, όπως και αυτοί που θα ήθελαν να ξεχάσουν αλλά δεν το καταφέρνουν και βασανίζονται από εφιάλτες, και όσοι αντιθέτως έχουν ξεχάσει, έχουν απωθήσει τα πάντα και άρχισαν ξανά να ζουν, ξεκινώντας από το μηδέν. Πρόσεξα ότι γενικά όλοι αυτοί είναι άνθρωποι που κατέληξαν στα στρατόπεδα από κακή τύχη, δηλαδή δίχως να έχουν συγκεκριμένη πολιτική ή ηθική δέσμευση. Γι' αυτούς η κακουχία ήταν τραυματική εμπειρία, αλλά κενή νοήματος, σαν μια κακοτυχία ή μια αρρώστια. Η μνήμη αποτελεί γι' αυτούς ένα εξωγενές πράγμα, μια οδυνηρή μάζα που εισέβαλε στη ζωή τους, και την οποία προσπάθησαν (ή ακόμη προσπαθούν) να εξαλείψουν.

Η δεύτερη κατηγορία απαρτίζεται από πρώην πολιτικούς κρατούμενους, ή όσους είχαν τουλάχιστον κάποια πολιτική πυξίδα, ή θρησκευτική πίστη ή ισχυρή ηθική συνείδηση. Γι' αυτούς τους επιζώντες, η μνήμη αποτελεί καθήκον. Δεν θέλουν να ξεχάσουν, και ακόμη περισσότερο δεν θέλουν να ξεχάσει ο κόσμος, γιατί έχουν καταλάβει ότι η εμπειρία τους δεν ήταν χωρίς νόημα, ότι τα στρατόπεδα δεν ήταν ένα ατύχημα, ένα απρόβλεπτο ιστορικό γεγονός.

*Γιατί μιλάτε μόνο για τα γερμανικά στρατόπεδα και όχι και για τα ρωσικά;*

Μπορώ να εκφέρω μαρτυρία μόνο για όσα υπέφερα και είδα. Τα βιβλία μου δεν είναι παραμύθια. Γράφοντάς τα περιορίστηκα αυστηρά στην εξιστόρηση γεγονότων για τα οποία είχα άμεση εμπειρία, αποκλείοντας όσα έμαθα αργότερα από βιβλία ή εφημερίδες. Γι' αυτό το λόγο γενικά δεν μιλάω για τα ρωσικά στρατόπεδα. Ευτυχώς δεν βρέθηκα ποτέ σ' αυτά και έτσι μπορώ μόνο να επαναλάβω όσα διάβασα, δηλαδή τα ίδια πράγματα που γνωρίζει οποιοσδήποτε ενδιαφέρεται για το θέμα.

Παρ' όλα αυτά, δεν θέλω, ούτε μπορώ, ν' αποφύγω το χρέος, το οποίο έχει κάθε άνθρωπος, να εκφέρω κρίση και να σχηματίζω άποψη. Πέρα από τις προφανείς ομοιότητες μεταξύ των γερμανικών και των ρωσικών στρατοπέδων, νομίζω ότι μπορώ να παρατηρήσω σημαντικές διαφορές. Η βασική διαφορά έγκειται στην οριστικότητα.

Τα γερμανικά στρατόπεδα αποτελούν κάτι μοναδικό στην αιματηρή ιστορία της ανθρωπότητας. Στον παμπάλαιο στόχο της εξολόθρευσης και τρομοκράτησης των πολιτικών αντιπάλων, προσθέτουν έναν σύγχρονο και θηριώδη στόχο, την εξάλειψη ολόκληρων λαών και πολιτισμών από τον κόσμο. Αρχίζοντας χοντρικά το 1941, τα στρατόπεδα έγιναν γιγάντιες μηχανές θανάτου. Οι θάλαμοι αερίων και τα κρεματόρια σχεδιάστηκαν επί τούτου ώστε να καταστρέψουν ζωές και ανθρώπινα σώματα σε κλίμακα εκατομμυρίων. Το φρικτό ρεκόρ ανήκει στο Άουσβιτς με 24 χιλιάδες νεκρούς σε μία ημέρα, τον Αύγουστο του 1944.

Τα σοβιετικά στρατόπεδα ασφαλώς δεν ήταν και δεν είναι ευχάριστα μέρη, όμως σε αυτά ο θάνατος των κρατουμένων δεν ήταν- ακόμη και στις σκοτεινότερες ημέρες του σταλινισμού- ρητή επιδίωξη. Συνέβαινε πολύ συχνά, και γινόταν ανεκτός με κτηνώδη αδιαφορία, αλλά κατά βάση δεν αποτελούσε ρητή πρόθεση. Μάλλον ήταν απόρροια της πείνας, του κρύου, των μολύνσεων και της σκληρής καταναγκαστικής εργασίας.

Σε αυτή τη θλιβερή σύγκριση μεταξύ δύο εκδοχών της κόλασης, πρέπει επίσης να προσθέσω ότι γενικά όλοι έμπαιναν στα γερμανικά στρατόπεδα για να μην ξαναβγούν ποτέ. Δεν προβλεπόταν καμία άλλη έκβαση, παρά ο θάνατος. Στα σοβιετικά στρατόπεδα πάντοτε υπήρχε δυνητικό όριο στην ποινή φυλάκισης. Την εποχή του Στάλιν οι «ένοχοι» καταδικάζονταν σε φρικτά πολύχρονες ποινές φυλάκισης (μέχρι 15 ή 20 χρόνια), αλλά εξακολουθούσε να υπάρχει η ελπίδα της ελευθερίας, όσο απόμακρη και αν ήταν.

Απ' αυτή τη θεμελιώδη διαφορά πηγάζουν και άλλες. Οι σχέσεις μεταξύ φυλάκων και κρατουμένων ήταν λιγότερο απάνθρωπες στη Σοβιετική Ένωση. Όλοι ανήκαν στο ίδιο έθνος και μιλούσαν την ίδια γλώσσα, δεν διαχωρίζονταν σε «Υπερανθρώπους» και σε «Μη ανθρώπους» όπως γινόταν επί ναζισμού. Οι άρρωστοι είχαν περίθαλψη, αν και ανεπαρκή. Στην περίπτωση υπερβολικής καταναγκαστικής εργασίας, η ατομική ή συλλογική διαμαρτυρία δεν ήταν αδιανόητη. Η θανατική ποινή ήταν σπάνια και όχι με υπερβολικά σκληρό τρόπο. Ήταν δυνατό να λάβει κανείς γράμματα και πακέτα με φαγητό. Κοντολογίς, δεν υπήρχε άρνηση της ανθρώπινης προσωπικότητας, η οποία δεν χανόταν ολωσδιόλου. Συνεπώς το ποσοστό θνησιμότητας γενικά ήταν πολύ διαφορετικό στα δύο συστήματα. Στη Σοβιετική Ένωση στη διάρκεια των σκληρότερων περιόδων πέθαινε το 30% όσων έμπαιναν. Πρόκειται για ανυπόφορα υψηλό ποσοστό. Όμως στα γερμανικά στρατόπεδα το ποσοστό θνησιμότητας κυμαινόταν μεταξύ 90% και 98%.

Τέλος, είναι δυνατό να φανταστεί κανείς σοσιαλισμό χωρίς στρατόπεδα κράτησης. Έχει συμβεί σε πολλές περιοχές του κόσμου. Ωστόσο, ναζισμός χωρίς στρατόπεδα είναι αδιανόητος.

*Πώς εξηγείται το φανατικό μίσος των ναζί κατά των Εβραίων;*

Μπορεί να πει κανείς ότι ο αντισημιτισμός είναι ιδιαίτερη μορφή μισαλλοδοξίας, ότι επί αιώνες είχε πρωτίστως θρησκευτικό χαρακτήρα, ότι στο Τρίτο Ράιχ οξύνθηκε εξαιτίας της εθνικιστικής και μιλιταριστικής προδιάθεσης του γερμανικού λαού και εξαιτίας της «διαφορετικότητας» του εβραϊκού λαού. Ότι διαδόθηκε εύκολα σε ολόκληρη τη Γερμανία- και σε μεγάλο τμήμα της Ευρώπης- λόγω της αποτελεσματικότητας της φασιστικής και ναζιστικής προπαγάνδας, η οποία χρειαζόταν έναν αποδιοπομπαίο τράγο για να του φορτώσει όλες τις ενοχές και τις μνησικακίες. Ότι, τέλος, το φαινόμενο πήρε διαστάσεις παροξυσμού εξαιτίας του Χίτλερ, ενός μανιακού δικτάτορα.

Όμως, δεν με ικανοποιούν αυτές οι κοινά αποδεκτές εξηγήσεις. Δεν επαρκούν, δεν αναλογούν στα γεγονότα που πρέπει να εξηγηθούν αλλά τα μειώνουν. Ξαναδιαβάζοντας τα χρονικά του ναζισμού, από τη σκοτεινή αρχή του μέχρι το βίαιο τέλος του, δεν μπορώ να μην παρατηρήσω μια ατμόσφαιρα ανεξέλεγκτης τρέλας. Γι' αυτό προτιμώ την ταπεινότητα με την οποία μερικοί από τους σοβαρότερους ιστορικούς ομολογούν ότι δεν κατανοούν τον έξαλλο αντισημιτισμό του Χίτλερ και της Γερμανίας πίσω απ' αυτόν.

Ίσως δεν μπορεί κανείς, πολύ περισσότερο δεν πρέπει, να κατανοήσει τί έγινε, γιατί κατανοώ σχεδόν σημαίνει δικαιολογώ. Επιτρέψτε μου να εξηγήσω. Κατανοώ μια πρόταση ή μία μορφή ανθρώπινης συμπεριφοράς σημαίνει ότι την περιλαμβάνω, περιλαμβάνω τον συγγραφέα, βάζω τον εαυτό μου στη θέση του, ταυτίζομαι μαζί του. Κανένα κανονικό ανθρώπινο ον δεν θα καταφέρει ποτέ να ταυτιστεί με τον Χίτλερ, τον Χίμλερ, τον Γκέμπελς, τον Άιχμαν και τους αμέτρητους άλλους. Αυτό μας τρομάζει, αλλά ταυτόχρονα δίνει και μια αίσθηση ανακούφισης, ίσως γιατί θέλουμε τα λόγια και οι πράξεις τους να μην μας είναι κατανοητές. Είναι απάνθρωπα λόγια και πράξεις, στην πραγματικότητα αντίθετα προς τον άνθρωπο, δίχως ιστορικό προηγούμενο. Είναι δύσκολο να συγκριθούν ακόμη και με τις σκληρότερες εκδηλώσεις του βιολογικού αγώνα για επιβίωση.

Ο πόλεμος μπορεί να εξηγηθεί. Όμως το Άουσβιτς δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τον πόλεμο, δεν αποτελούσε επεισόδιο του πολέμου, ούτε ακραία μορφή του. Ο πόλεμος είναι πάντοτε τρομερό και κατακριτέο γεγονός, αλλά είναι μέσα μας, έχει τη λογική του, τον «κατανοούμε». Δεν υπάρχει λογική στο μίσος των ναζί. Πρόκειται για μίσος που δεν είναι μέσα μας, είναι εκτός του ανθρώπου. Είναι ένα δηλητηριασμένο φρούτο που έπεσε από τον θανατηφόρο κορμό του φασισμού, αν και βρίσκεται έξω και πέρα και από τον ίδιο το φασισμό. Παρ' όλα αυτά, αν η κατανόηση είναι αδύνατη, η γνώση είναι επιτακτική, γιατί ό,τι έγινε θα μπορούσε να γίνει ξανά. Η συνείδηση μπορεί να παραπλανηθεί και να συσκοτιστεί ξανά: ακόμη και η δική μας συνείδηση.

Γι' αυτό το λόγο είναι χρέος όλων ν' αναλογιστούν τί έγινε. Όλοι πρέπει να γνωρίζουν, ή να θυμούνται, ότι ο Χίτλερ και ο Μουσολίνι όταν μιλούσαν δημόσια γίνονταν πιστευτοί. Τους χειροκροτούσαν, τους θαύμαζαν, τους λάτρευαν σαν θεούς. Ήταν «χαρισματικοί ηγέτες». Κατείχαν μια μυστική δύναμη να παραπλανούν, η οποία δεν πήγαζε από την αξιοπιστία ή την ορθότητα όσων έλεγαν, αλλά από τον υπαινικτικό τρόπο που τα έλεγαν. Και πρέπει να θυμόμαστε ότι οι πιστοί τους ακόλουθοι, και ανάμεσα τους οι ευσυνείδητοι εκτελεστές απάνθρωπων εντολών, δεν γεννήθηκαν βασανιστές, δεν ήταν (με μερικές εξαιρέσεις) τέρατα: ήταν συνηθισμένοι άνθρωποι. Τέρατα υπάρχουν, αλλά είναι πολύ λίγα ώστε να είναι πραγματικά επικίνδυνα. Πιο επικίνδυνοι είναι οι συνηθισμένοι άνθρωποι, οι αξιωματούχοι που είναι έτοιμοι να πιστέψουν και να δράσουν χωρίς να κάνουν ερωτήσεις. 

Εφόσον είναι δύσκολο να ξεχωρίσει κανείς τους πραγματικούς από τους ψεύτικους προφήτες, καλό θα ήταν να τους αντιμετωπίζει όλους με καχυποψία. Ωστόσο είναι σαφές ότι αυτή η συνταγή είναι υπερβολικά απλή ώστε να είναι επαρκής σε κάθε περίπτωση. Ένας νέος φασισμός, με τα σημάδια μισαλλοδοξίας, κακομεταχείρισης και υποτέλειας, μπορεί να γεννηθεί έξω από τη χώρα μας και να εισαχθεί σε αυτήν, ακροπατώντας και αυτοπροσδιοριζόμενος με άλλα ονόματα. Ή μπορεί να γεννηθεί από μέσα με τέτοια βιαιότητα ώστε να καταλύσει όλες τις άμυνες. Και τότε, όμως, η μνήμη όσων έγιναν στην καρδιά της Ευρώπης, όχι πολύ καιρό πριν, μπορεί να αποτελέσει στήριγμα και προειδοποίηση».


*Για τη μετάφραση: Κώστας Καρκαγιάννης


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2014)

Μια υπέροχη ιστορία που ήρθε στην επικαιρότητα αυτές τις μέρες πάλι:

*Η προσδοκία της διάσωσης*
Κίττυ Ξενάκη | Τα Νέα 29/10/2014

Ο Νίκολας Γουίντον είχε κανονίσει να περάσει τα Χριστούγεννα του 1938 κάνοντας σκι στην Ελβετία. Το τηλεφώνημα ενός φίλου, η έκκλησή του για βοήθεια τον έκαναν να αλλάξει σχέδια. Αντί της Ελβετίας, ο 29χρονος χρηματιστής, που είχε γεννηθεί στο Λονδίνο από γερμανοεβραίους γονείς, βρέθηκε στην τεμαχισμένη Τσεχοσλοβακία. Και αντί για σκι βρέθηκε να κανονίζει τη φυγάδευση ανήλικων εβραίων προσφύγων - οι Ναζί είχαν ήδη προσαρτήσει τα εδάφη της Σουδητίας.
Ανάμεσα στον Μάρτιο και τον Αύγουστο του 1939 οκτώ τρένα μετέφεραν από τους απροκάλυπτους κινδύνους της Πράγας στη σχετική ασφάλεια του Λονδίνου συνολικά 669 παιδιά. Έχοντας ως έδρα τη βρετανική πρωτεύουσα, ο Γουίντον φρόντιζε να τους βρίσκει σπίτια και κηδεμόνες. Ενα ένατο τρένο, με 250 Εβραιόπουλα, επρόκειτο να αναχωρήσει την 1η Σεπτεμβρίου - την ημέρα που ξέσπασε ο Β' Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος. Τελευταία στιγμή επενέβησαν οι γερμανοί στρατιώτες. Κανείς δεν ξαναείδε αυτά τα παιδιά.
Ο Γουίντον έγινε στον πόλεμο πιλότος της RAF. Μετά τη λήξη του συνέχισε τη ζωή του. Και ίσως κανείς να μην είχε μάθει ποτέ το καλό που είχε κάνει αν δεν είχε βρει η σύζυγός του το 1988 ένα λεύκωμα με ονόματα και διευθύνσεις στη σοφίτα του σπιτιού τους. Εκείνη η εκπομπή του BBC, το «That's Life!», κατά την οποία ο Γουίντον ανακάλυψε έκπληκτος πως οι δεκάδες άνθρωποι που κάθονταν ολόγυρά του στη γαλαρία του κοινού ήταν παιδιά που είχε σώσει, έχει περάσει στην Ιστορία.
Ο σερ Νίκολας Γουίντον, ο «Βρετανός Σίντλερ», παραμένει στη ζωή. Εκατόν πέντε χρόνων πια, παρέλαβε χθες στο Κάστρο της Πράγας από τον τσέχο πρόεδρο το παράσημο του Λευκού Λέοντα, την ύψιστη τιμή της χώρας. Το «παρών» έδωσαν και πολλά από τα «παιδιά του», 80χρονοι άνθρωποι πλέον. Κατά την ομιλία του, ο πάντα σεμνός, συγκινητικά σεμνός Γουίντον φρόντισε να ευχαριστήσει «τον βρετανικό λαό που έκανε χώρο για αυτά, που τα δέχθηκε».

Μια από τις πιο πρόσφατες σελίδες για αυτή την ιστορία, στη New York Times:

*An Old Man in Prague: The Discretion of Nicholas Winton*
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/31/opinion/roger-cohen-the-discretion-of-nicholas-winton.html

Και οπωσδήποτε το τόσο συγκινητικό απόσπασμα από την εκπομπή _That's Life_ της Έστερ Ράντσεν, του 1988:


----------

